# 1940's Vintage aluminum percolator for sale made in USA camping, outdoors or even indoor use.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The sweet little stove top coffee maker is a percolator. It comes complete and is marked on the bottom brand of Where-Eve- made in USA. It measures 7 in tall by 6 and 1/2 in wide. The picture shows the finish condition to be used but the item is in very good condition. I'm asking $20 plus shipping.

Its as simple as any coffee maker. Pull out the insert, add water, then put insert back in, put coffee in the top of it and put it on any heat source. You will love the strong coffee!

With the cost of shipping going up I would have to box it and get a cost from the post office once I know a person wants it. I will ship it the cheapest way once I know the location of where it goes to. This is a great little option for camping or home use. It can be put on any heat source and is light weight.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If I didn't already have four or five of them I would grab it. Sell it to a youngster who doesn't have one.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep I’ve got a bunch of them , looks good .
The kids can only make coffee with a plastic pod the power go’s out and they still stand at the counter pushing the button .


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> If I didn't already have four or five of them I would grab it. Sell it to a youngster who doesn't have one.


That wouldn’t work. It’s used, so there is no instruction manual on how to operate it.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

67drake said:


> That wouldn’t work. It’s used, so there is no instruction manual on how to operate it.


Manuals are east to find and they are in English!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

po boy said:


> Manuals are east to find and they are in English!


Ahhh, you’re probably right. My kids would fill it and put it in the microwave.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Its as simple as any coffee maker. Pull out the insert, add water, then put insert back in, put coffee in the top of it and place on any heat source. Grew up with Grandma using one. Makes great strong coffee!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

romysbaskets said:


> Its as simple as any coffee maker. Pull out the insert, add water, then put insert back in, put coffee in the top of it and plug it in. Grew up with Grandma using one. Makes great strong coffee!


I was just being sarcastic about my kids not knowing how to use it. 
I personally love percolator coffee makers. If I didn’t wake up at the last minute before I have to blow out the door in the morning, I’d buy it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I was posting back to you as joke but put in my post for those that need to know LOL. This is from the 1940's!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

d'oh. NM


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Not only are these fun to use but very decorative in an old farmhouse! Absolutely you can do drip coffee but there's something really cool about percolating your coffee. The aroma fills my entire downstairs when I use one! These are great because they're not breakable and you can take them camping, it's an all-in-one so you don't even have to pour over grounds. It makes enough for probably four people to have a cup of coffee. The fact that it's from the 1940s and the glass plus the bake light handles are in perfect condition. That's kind of cool all on its own. Notwithstanding that you can put it over fire, hot coals, electric or gas flame. I could put one of these on my wood stove and make coffee while I'm having a fire. No muss no fuss.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Some of my best camping memories are of our enamelware percolator over the campfire, calling us to wake up and drink the coffee.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Pony said:


> Some of my best camping memories are of our enamelware percolator over the campfire, calling us to wake up and drink the coffee.


I love that! Yes camping memories are the best! I have some great old enameled pieces in my home! Including a cool huge enameled pitcher with the biggest handle ever with a matching bowl. I have alot of old antiques around my home. 1880s spinning wheel I restored, an 1891 Domestic Treadle, a 1914 Singer with a gold covered machine, a 250 year old French sideboard with marble surface in near mint condition a client gave me...that is insanely beautiful! So much more! Yes I am a old soul but 57 years old and feeling young still. Was out getting wood today, cutting and hauling it back in a wheelbarrow. Can't use a chainsaw with the tendon issues but I can use a Jaw Saw. ...like scissors that is very easy to use. Hubby is out painting cupboard fronts he removed and alot of other jobs...its a sunny day and gotta make good use of it!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My camp coffee pot is a two gallon enamel pot with a hinged lid. Fill it two thirds full of water three hands full of coffee, and bring it to a boil. Best coffee in the world. 

I worked for an Outfitter once in Creed, Colorado. He and I set up the main camp for hunting season, then just before the hunters were due to arrive, we brought in a cook. She had been cooking at a B&B lodge, and said she wanted to spend a few weeks in the Wilderness. Well we loaded her and all of her plunder on two pack mules, and rode the twenty two miles to our camp. 

When we arrived at camp the sun was setting, it was raining and starting to snow. The cook was nearly frozen stiff, and had to be helped down from the saddle. Hank told her to go into the cook tent and fire up the propane stove. He and I stowed the grain we had packed in and unsaddled the stock, hobbled a few of them and turned them out for the night.

When we entered the cook tent it was warm and cozy. The cook was standing at the wash tub, scrubbing out the coffee pot. Hank began to stutter, and couldn't talk at first. Finally he ask her what the hell was she doing. She said that the coffee pot had three or four inches of old grounds in the bottom, and she wanted it clean before she made fresh coffee. 

Without replying to her, he turned to me and said, "Pack her back to town, in the morning." It takes at least two years to season a coffee pot, for making cowboy coffee. Hank figured you could find a cook a lot faster than you could season a new pot.

I took her back to town, and hired an old drunk who was washing dishes in a local Cafe. He chopped wood, and hauled water, and I did the cooking.


----------

